# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسی هست اسمش برای پزشکی دانشگاه شاهد معرفی شده باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟

## KONKUR98

سلام.کیا اسمشون برای مصاحبه پزشکی دانشگاه شاهد  دراومده.لطفا بیاد بگه رتبش تو منطقه(با ذکر شماره منطقه) چند بوده و اینکه  کدرشته پزشکی دانشگاه  شاهد چندمین اولویتش بوده؟؟
خودم رتبم تو منطقه 2،  736 شده و کدرشته پزشکی دانشگاه شاهد 19مین انتخابم بود اما اسمم برای  مصاحبه نیومده. به نظر شما معنیش اینه که کدرشته های بالاتر رو قبول شدم.

----------


## javad76

مگه نتایج دانشگاه شاهد اعلام شده ؟

----------


## mohammad_RR

اگه اسم شما اعلام بشه یا نشه ربطی به اواویت های قبلی و بعدیتون نداره ممکنه اون اولویت ها هنوز بررسی نشده باشن. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Leonardo

> مگه نتایج دانشگاه شاهد اعلام شده ؟


اگه رشته انتخابیتون جزو رشته های خاص دانشگاه شاهد هست ، نتایج چند برابر ظرفیت برای مصاحبه و ... اومده : 

نتايج رشته هاي داراي شرايط خاص در آزمون سراسري سال 1394

----------


## alma goli

*ملاکشون چی بوده؟؟؟من بارتبه زیر200هم نپذیرفتناز یکی از شهرهای جنوبی هستم.یعنی شهر ومسافت هم ملاک بووووده؟؟؟انتخاب18امم بووودیعنی بالاییاشو نمیارم؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## matinkord

با زیر گروه 1  482 منطقه 3 قبول نشدم ,,,,البته انتظارم نداشتم!!,,,,حالا ممکنه اولویت های بالاترم مثل بابل و ساری رو اورده باشم؟؟

----------


## Leonardo

طبق گفته ها شنیده بودم که اولویت برای دانشگاه های خاص مهمه ... حالا نمیدونم جریانش دقیقا چیه ...

----------


## sahard1994

خب شاید اولویت های بالاتر قبول شدید دیگه .
اون سالای قبل بود که اولویت مهم بود برا شرایط خاص.امسال این مسئله رو حذف کردن .

----------


## par.rah

رشته های دیگه قبول شدی

----------


## enrique1376

یعنی اگر کسی انتخاب 18مش شاهد باشه و برای مصاحبه قبول بشه 17 انتخاب اولشو در اصل نتونسته بره؟

----------


## behrouz

اینا هیچ ربطی به اولویت بالا و پایین نداره...رشته های مصاحبه دار زودتر میاد...

----------

